# Simple flip stop



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Supplies needed: knob, toilet bolt, washer, T track router bit.



















PS I actually removed the middle section of the tongue but didn't take a pic.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Boy, your wife is gonna be mad when she realizes that you have started stealing parts from the bathroom to make wood-working jigs with! 

Nice job by the way!


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Boy, your wife is gonna be mad when she realizes that you have started stealing parts from the bathroom to make wood-working jigs with!
> 
> Nice job by the way!
> 
> - fivecodys


As long as he leaves the seat down, she may never notice. ;^)


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Like the design, but it could use a few leds.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

pretty cool, quick efficient, economical. Well done.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Not sure I follow what you did with the tongue…

Cool stop. Thanks for sharing.

Add the hinge and screws to your supply list.
;-)


----------

